# Coincidir



## awalktoremember

Hola! Bueno quería saber qué verbo debo utilizar para construir la frase:
*Es una pena. Nunca coincidimos para hablar.*
¿Debería utilizar "concorder"? He buscado en los diccionarios pero no sé que término de todos escoger.
Espero que podais ayudarme, gracias!


----------



## chlapec

Se me ocurren varias opciones (a la espera de los nativos):
C'est dommage. Nous n'avons (on n'a) jamais le temps de parler ensemble// Nous ne trouvons (on ne trouve) jamais du temps pour parler// Nous ne pouvons (on ne peut) jamais nous (se) rencontrer pour parler (ensemble).


----------



## Debaires

* Nueva pregunta *​
Hola buen día !

Cuando se trata de personas que se encuentran simultáneamente en un lugar decimos por ejemplo:
_Mi jefe y yo coincidimos en la misma fiesta anoche._

¿Se podría traducir textual?
_Mon chef et moi avons coïncidés dans la même fête hier soir_

Me suena fatal


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
En este caso, prefiero "se retrouver": "mon chef et moi nous sommes retrouvés hier soir dans la même fête."


----------



## Debaires

Si, por supuesto. Gracias Tina. Pero "_se retrouver_" no me da el siguiente matiz:

"_Había decenas de fiestas anoche en la ciudad, y justo tuve que coincidir con mi jefe en la misma_"


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Debaires;7563398]Si, por supuesto. Gracias Tina. Pero "_se retrouver_" no me da el siguiente matiz:


Sí, es verdad.


> "_Había decenas de fiestas anoche en la ciudad, y justo tuve que coincidir con mi jefe en la misma_"


Ahora, que está más claro, diría: "... et il a fallu que* je* *tombe sur* mon chef ...." 
como en este ejemplo: 


> il a fallu que* je* *tombe sur* l'agent


 
"12. *Tomber* (ver una cosa, a alguien) encontrarse (*sur*, con) - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/tomber"


----------



## Debaires

Muchas gracias Tina


----------



## correogsk

NUEVA PREGUNTA​¿No suele usarse _coïncider_ nunca, en estos casos, para esta expresión? Lo digo, por ejemplo, si en una conversación en Internet sólo quisiéramos decirle: "¡Qué chistoso, no coincidimos!: tú entras cuando yo salgo, y viceversa!" Sin traducir todo lo entrecomillado, ¿en este caso qué verbo francés sería el mejor? ¿_concorder_, quizá, sería el indicado?
Merci beaucoup!

Aquí, retomando el francés en la CDMX/el DF.


----------



## Paquita

Lo que "coïncide" en francés son cosas, no lo utilizamos para personas : nos horaires ne coïncident pas (idea de simultaneidad)
Lo que "concorde" es igual: nos horaires ne concordent pas (idea de acuerdo)

Para traducir "coincidir" creo que se debe recurrir a adverbios como "ensemble" o "en même temps" y adaptar el verbo a la situación.

Nunca coincidimos para hablar. = on n'est jamais ensemble pour parler, on n'est jamais au même endroit en même temps (y más según contextos...)

En el caso de internet que propones, diría: on n'est jamais connecté(s) en même temps.

(connecté sin concordancia con el pronombre indefinido "on" o con concordancia con el sentido de tú y yo...)


----------



## correogsk

¡Muchas gracias, merci!

Saludos desde la CDMX/el DF.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquita said:


> Lo que "coïncide" en francés son cosas, no lo utilizamos para personas


No dudo de que lo que dices sea cierto, *Paquita*, pero yo, sin embargo, he oído (y he usado a menudo) el verbo *coïncider *para indicar que dos personas se encuentran por casualidad en el mismo lugar y en el mismo momento. A tenor de lo que dices, lo más probable es que aquellos que empleamos la expresión en ese sentido estamos haciendo mal uso de ella. En todo caso, ese "mal" uso resulta bastante práctico.


----------



## Paquita

Víctor, tu m'as fait douter...

Je suis donc allée consulter le CNRTL et vu qu'il fallait apporter quelques nuances à mon affirmation :


> COINCIDER : Définition de COINCIDER
> − [Avec un compl. circ. indiquant sur quoi porte l'accord] _Des personnes qui coïncident dans leurs idées philosophiques_ (Balzac, _Correspondance,_1822, p. 156).
> *2.* _Rare._ S'accorder sur le rapport de la sensibilité, du tempérament, de l'état d'âme. _Je savais bien qu'au-dessous il y avait encore un autre Philippe, plus vrai que les précédents, et qui seul aurait pu me rendre heureux si j'avais coïncidé avec lui_ (Maurois, _Climats,_1928, p. 24):



Mais ce qui est certain, c'est que coïncider ne signifie pas se trouver ensemble au même endroit/en même temps, qui est le sens recherché dans les deux contextes proposés par ce fil.


----------



## correogsk

Merci!

¡Saludos desde la CDMX/el DF!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquita said:


> Mais ce qui est certain, c'est que coïncider ne signifie pas se trouver ensemble au même endroit/en même temps, qui est le sens recherché dans les deux contextes proposés par ce fil.


Justement, c'est ce que j'essayais de dire: j'ai souvent utilisé, certainement à tort, le verbe *coïncider *dans ce sens. Ma question serait: est-il dit quelque part qu'on ne peut pas l'employer ainsi?


----------



## Paquita

Le plus simple est de s'en remettre aux spécialistes francophones :
coïncider


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:
Coïncider también me chirria en estos contextos.
Según como entra la frase diría (pero espero que los "nativos" den su opinión):

En el caso de coincidir físicamente: No coindidimos nunca para hablar => Pas moyen qu'on se voie, de se voir ; On se voit jamais, on se rencontre jamais. Voir me parece le verbo más natural.

En el caso de la segunda pregunta, coinicidir virtualmente: On se rate tout le temps.
Amen de las propuestas de Paquita, claro.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquita said:


> Le plus simple est de s'en remettre aux spécialistes francophones :
> coïncider


Merci, *Paquita*, pour ton effort.
J'ai vu leurs réponses et, en effet, ils coïncident  tous avec toi. 

J'admets donc mon égarement sémantique. Parfois, il est difficile de faire la part des choses lorsque deux langues cohabitent ensemble depuis toujours (il faut bien que je donne une explication... ). 
Il m'arrive souvent aussi d'employer des calques du français lorsque je parle ou écris en espagnol (c'est d'ailleurs une des raisons pour lesquelles je me suis rapproché de Wordreference il y a déjà dix ans).    

Dans tous les cas, je donnerais cher pour voir cette règle (car j'imagine qu'elle existe) qui empêche expressément cette utilisation du verbe _coïncider _que tout le monde semble rejeter...


----------



## Paquita

Ah parce que tu t'imagines que ça n'arrive qu'à toi ? 
Je me souviens de la tête de mes interlocuteurs quand je leur ai vanté la "minuciosité" du travail d'un artiste il y a de cela plus de 30 ans, déjà !

La règle ? Ben c'est l'usage...
Quelle est la règle pour rejeter "minuciosité" ou "bravitude" ?

Continue à l'utiliser, tu feras peut-être des adeptes. C'est vrai que c'est bien pratique...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Merci à nouveau, *Paquita*, pour tes mots si réconfortants... 

Faire appel à l'usage comme règle ne me convainc cependant pas trop: il doit bien être écrit quelque part, tonnerre de Brest!


----------



## dalgeciras320

Bonjour à tous,

Est- ce- qu´il existe la possibilité de dire... 

Nunca coincidimos para hablar. Nous ne rejoignons jamais pour parler.

À mon avis, se rejoindre c´est "volverse a ver o a coincidir".
Pourriez-vous m´apporter votre avis?.

cordialement


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,


dalgeciras320 said:


> Nunca coincidimos para hablar. Nous ne rejoignons jamais pour parler.


Non ! en plus _*rejoindre*_ est transitif 
Si tu penses à la voix pronominale :_* se rejoindre*_, la phrase devrait être : nous ne _*nous*_ rejoignons jamais ....
Mais dans tous les cas, ce n'est pas le bon verbe pour le sens que tu cherches *(se rencontrer / se voir ...)*


----------

